# Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula



## chowchowlove (Oct 28, 2011)

*Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula*

Hello! I am new to this forum! Very excited about learning new things, products, etc. To start off, my first question is which one of these dog foods below do you think would be the best to buy? Both are around the same cost, so I am just trying to figure out, out of these 2 options which one do you guys think is the best?

Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula
OR
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*

NB is lower in fat and protein, minuses. Avoderm has more potential allergens, a minus. NB has a couple of nice additions that Avoderm doesn't have, taurine for one.

While I would rather feed something higher in protein than either one of these I would go with NB. I am not a fan of the put stuff that sounds good to the consumer type but doesn't add a thing to actual nutrition kibble.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*

If you need grain free and fish there is also Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream:
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

And Go! Naturals Salmon and Oatmean - it's not grain gree but it has limited ingredients. The protein is not that high so I would add like a 95% meat can to top it. I actually just ordered a bag to try with my pup who is allergic to potato and peas making it pretty much impossible to find anything grain free for him. He's on Ziwipeak lamb but it's making him super itchy 
Go Naturals:
Salmon meal, salmon, oatmeal, whole oats, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), oat fibre, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dried kelp, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals(zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), chicory extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary.

2 great fish formulas are also:
Acana Pacifica
Orijen Fish
I wish they made a potato free formula


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*

Ok, what about red meat foods? (Sorry to derail this thread, but please if I may for a moment) it looks like TOTW is going to pot with all this crap about a new puppy formula, if my Izze stops eating it (& I have noticed that she hasn't been so excited about it lately) I will know there is something wrong with it. Im looking for something limited ingredient in bison or red meat, as Izze isn't too gun ho on fish/chicken/fowl


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*

There is nothing wrong with TOTW - they are not changing any of their products. They only added 2 puppy foods to their product line in order to expand the brand. If you look at every other company they have foods for puppy, ALS, senior, overweight, small breed etc. I'm assuming TOTW is just looking to grow as a brand and get in on the food market. Their other formulas will stay the same.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*

So... What DOES ALS mean now anyway, can you still feed it to a puppy ( I did to mine)? Now I'm confused. :S


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formu*



dogdragoness said:


> So... What DOES ALS mean now anyway, can you still feed it to a puppy ( I did to mine)? Now I'm confused. :S


All Life Stages, so yes, you should be able to feed it to a puppy.


----------

